# Funny smell coming from CHE lamp..



## Cheynebow (Jan 1, 2012)

Okay, so I got my C&C cage set up, and I just bought a CHE lamp today, 60 watts, and I turned it on and started smelling something weird, kind of like something burning.. Is this normal, or is something melting? I have the lamp off right now, just in case.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's normal, but all 6 of the CHEs I've bought in the past few years had a funny smell for the first couple days of use. Almost a burning rubber smell. I never worried about it and nothing ever happened.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes it's normal. It's just the oils and things from manufacturing burning off and the new paint on the fixture getting hot. The smell only happens the first couple of hours usually. As long as you have a heat emitter approved fixture, it's fine.


----------



## AshBrah (Dec 21, 2011)

Just to add in, I have a heat lamp that I've used for a few different animals,
I was worried about the temp in the cage last night, I wanted my new baby to be nice and warm,
Turned on my lamp and got a burning smell. It ended up being that there was dust on it, so I let it cool off and then I cleaned it and it's fine now.


----------

